# D20 Modern NPC Generator



## The_Universe (Aug 3, 2005)

I think I've seen one linked before, but does anyone know of a good Modern NPC generator? I'd love to find something online that would let me both randomly generate and/or customize NPCs for my D20 Modern/Sidewinder Recoiled game.

Help me!


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 3, 2005)

I know of 2, with a 3rd in the works.

PCGen has Modern support, both the free sets from PCGen and the for-pay from CMP.

RPG Objects has their own generator: http://www.rpgobjects.com/index.php?page=generator&reset=1&show_notice=1

CMP is working on getting eTools to work in Modern.


----------



## Vascant (Aug 3, 2005)

NPC Designer - Modern is currently being developed with the support and assistance by Modern setting publishers.  I expect to be beta testing by the  September 1st.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 3, 2005)

I think the RPG Objects version is the one that I've encountered, before.


----------

